# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  shrub

## randyt

I made up a concoction that I read about called shrub. It's made from 1 part berries, 1 part honey and 1 part apple cider vinegar. The berries are mashed up and then it is all mixed together in a mason jar with lid. The whole mess is left on the counter top for about a week and given a shake every now and then. After the week is up, it is strained. A couple shots is added to a glass of club soda. It is pretty tasty. It is non-alcoholic. If my memory serves, shrub was a predecessor to soda pop.

----------


## kyratshooter

In the old days they used those vinegar mixes as refreshment.  It was a better hydration aid than plain water.

Sometimes rum was added to the mix.

----------


## hunter63

Never made or tried any shrub,,,,but did enjoy a "cherry bounce"....

Tart cherries are soaked in vodka creating a butt kicking.... cherry-infused liquor, also known as a cherry bounce.
Folks wound mix a bit with 7-UP at Christmas....was about done about that time....form cherry picking time.

BTW had added a bit on vinegar to water in real hot weather...and does seem to go directly in to anti-thirst mode.

----------


## clarc9595

Any newly planted shrubs need regular watering while they develop a root system. Even regular rain may not penetrate to the developing roots so they need help to establish, especially when in competition to the nearby hydrangeas.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Knitting requires the use of two knitting needles (not the sewing kind) and earthworms should be kept out of the coffee....

Alan

----------


## madmax

LOL.  Yeah someone seems to be having a little bit of problem with context.

----------


## kyratshooter

Wait for it....

The spam is on the way!

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  A preemptive banning for our Algerian spammer.

----------

